# Unwanted audio books being bought with free ebooks



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I noticed in the past couple days that when I got a free ebook (via Bookbub usually), the audio book was charged. Fortunately, I realized this after it happened twice, and Amazon refunded the cost ($16.00!)...but I am still not clear how that is happening. Never has before. 

I was wondering if it has something to do with the integrating of audiobooks and ebooks? Has this happened to anyone else? I'm almost afraid to get free ebooks now!

Thanks for any reponses.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The audiobook is always offered -- often for more than the ebook -- but I never click the button. Maybe you are, accidentally?

Sometimes if I read on my Fire, a sample of the audiobook is automatically there, but not the whole thing, as far as I know. And I certainly don't have a charge for it. . . .


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

I wondered if I accidentally "bought" the audio books. I DID get a billing via email from audio/Amazon, and they addressed the issue quickly. Said they would look into if it was a technical glitch. 

I have been downloading ebooks for ages, just never had that happen. Will be very careful next time, make sure I don't click for audio-book.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've noticed that they put a button to buy the audio book where it's very easy to accidently hit it. I haven't (yet), but I've just barely stopped myself in time a few times. Really bugs me. (I don't do audio books; I retain very little when I listen to speech. Goes in one ear and out the other.)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've done that a couple of times on my phone because as the page loads it jumps at the last minute so that the Audible purchase button is where the one-click button just was.


----------

